# 2 faulty sensors in a row



## Deleted member 33898 (Dec 14, 2021)

So my last 2 sensors have stopped working 4 days before they were due to end. The first starting showing lower and lower readings that weren't consistent with fingerprick results. The app on my phone just suddenly said the sensor has ended. I managed to get a replacement sent out.

The 2nd sensor which just stopped working today didn't stop quite like the first. I noticed the readings on average about 1.5 to 2 mmol above fingerprick readings. I managed this fine. This morning it just wouldn't scan. No error messages just refused to scan. I tried out the libre reader aswell and nothing registered. Getting replacement sent out for this too. 

Has anyone else experienced this ? I've been thinking all day there is something wrong with my arms rather than the sensors


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 14, 2021)

Yes, I have had 11 or 12 out of 18 sensors fail, the majority ending over varying days of it's wear period, after 2 years of success with Libre 1 I know it's nothing to do with me, there were 2 batches reported a lot (I can't remember the Serial Numbers though as I got thoroughly fed up of it)
xx


----------



## Deleted member 33898 (Dec 14, 2021)

@Kaylz  thanks.  That is woeful luck. You wonder if and when the libre 3 is made available will it be much better


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 16, 2021)

At my next consultation with the consultant I’ll be telling her I’ll be changing to Dexcom from using  the Libre, so that she will be able to see my efforts online as she does now. The record difference with my last sensor one day was me being told by the sensor that I was 5.1 when a BG test showed 18.2. And there was me thinking I’d finally cracked this pasta bolus business. It did get back to usual the next day, so I have no idea why that happened. And no, it wasn’t compression. The same thing happened in reverse. Happily trundling on through the afternoon between 6 and 5, I suddenly became a bit muddle headed and  sweaty, the BG test showing 3.1. 

As is usual, Libre are sending a replacement, but it’s the first time I’ve had such dangerous differences. The current sensor is within 0.5 to 1 point different, as is usual. Indeed, as is usual if you use different fingers for BG tests. Nothing is perfect. 

I do now get the Libre sensors on prescription- the consultant insisted. I doubt I’ll get Dexcom kit on prescription, but the cost doesn’t bother me.


----------



## Deleted member 33898 (Dec 16, 2021)

@mikeyB wow. That would really annoy me. Sorry to hear that was happening. It can be very frustrating to think something is working well only to find the libre is playing up. My first few sensors always give readings about 3 higher than fingerprick. This latest one is about 1 to 1.5 higher but sometimes 3. Have been trying to get my levels to stay steady overnight recently and the sensor readings say between 7 and 8, thinking then 6.5 actual. May need to test in the middle of the night to confirm. 

So the dexcom isn't available through the NHS ? I had thought about saying to them the libre is bit unreliable. Plus it doesn't help that they send out free postage stickers that according to the post office aren't accepted anymore. I'd like them to get the sensors to try weed out the faults.


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 16, 2021)

jazzchicken said:


> So the dexcom isn't available through the NHS ?


It is to some at the moment but the criteria is far stricter than the Libre criteria although NICE guidelines are set to change I think next year which should allow the option of Dexcom for Type 1's xx


----------



## Carolyniswell (Jan 16, 2022)

Kaylz said:


> Yes, I have had 11 or 12 out of 18 sensors fail, the majority ending over varying days of it's wear period, after 2 years of success with Libre 1 I know it's nothing to do with me, there were 2 batches reported a lot (I can't remember the Serial Numbers though as I got thoroughly fed up of it)
> xx


Hi, I've joined to check there's not a condition in me stopping sensors working. Last 4 have stopped working, with last 2 only lasting a few hours! I've got 3 being sent by Abbott's but now means strip testing until they arrive.


----------



## helli (Jan 16, 2022)

Really sorry to read about the problems other posters have experienced with Libre 2.

I wanted to add a comment for maybe a bit of balance as I feel this thread may put off new Libre users 
.I have been using Libre 2 for the last year and experienced no issues 
I don't know what makes some people more susceptible but please remember, for the majority, Libre is fit for purpose. So don't be put off trying it.

I mean no offense to the posters who have experienced problem after problem with it and wish I could offer some words of wisdom.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 16, 2022)

Carolyniswell said:


> Hi, I've joined to check there's not a condition in me stopping sensors working. Last 4 have stopped working, with last 2 only lasting a few hours! I've got 3 being sent by Abbott's but now means strip testing until they arrive.


I've now had as of yesterday 15 replacements out of 21 sensors, after 2 successful years on L1 I know it isn't anything I'm doing and there are many people reporting the same issues so I think it's more likely to be a fault at their end, yes I've already tested 4 times today and on hands that are scalded, blistered and very dry it's a pain


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 16, 2022)

helli said:


> I mean no offense to the posters who have experienced problem after problem with it and wish I could offer some words of wisdom


Some of us have used L1 successfully though so there must be faulty batches kicking about xx


----------



## Carolyniswell (Jan 16, 2022)

helli said:


> Really sorry to read about the problems other posters have experienced with Libre 2.
> 
> I wanted to add a comment for maybe a bit of balance as I feel this thread may put off new Libre users
> .I have been using Libre 2 for the last year and experienced no issues
> ...


I've used L2 with no problems for 9 months and prior to that L1 for 2yrs + with minimal issues so it's highly unusual for me to have the last 4 sensors fail after varying periods of time. My daughters' had no symptom Covid over Christmas so I was wondering if there was a link with sensors not working and the virus? ‍♀️


----------



## Pattidevans (Jan 16, 2022)

I belong to an FB Libre group and whilst a lot of people seemed to be having awful problems with L1 I was one who rarely had a problem.  No skin reaction, only about 2 replaced over several years.  I went onto L2 midsummer last... so far (touch wood!) only had one sensor that was reading 3 above and was replaced.  All the others have been very accurate.  Am I just lucky?

What I will say is that the L2 has allowed me to tighten control amazingly.  I've avoided most hypos by being warned which has allowed me to fend them off.


----------



## sg295 (Jan 16, 2022)

Carolyniswell said:


> Hi, I've joined to check there's not a condition in me stopping sensors working. Last 4 have stopped working, with last 2 only lasting a few hours! I've got 3 being sent by Abbott's but now means strip testing until they arrive.


Hi,

I’ve been having major issues with libre 2 sensors as well but not with them ending early, more just with the readings themselves.

I replaced my sensor on Friday night and the new sensor I had was reading so low all night it was off the graph! Regular finger pricks confirmed that I was within target and all was well though.

Then couldn’t get a single reading above 3.8. and it put my average BG for yesterday at 3.9 which is complete rubbish! I got fed up with it so changed it to the sensor I’m currently wearing. I’ve been wearing it over 24 hours now and while it’s definitely better than the previous one, it’s definitely not working as well as they typically do. It keeps overshooting when my levels drop after a meal once the insulin kicks in, putting me into the dreaded ‘red zone’ every time and underestimating the rise after meals as well. 

As a result of these dodgy sensors my time in range is displaying 9% hypo which is complete rubbish - the reality is probably only 1-2%. Overall not too happy but can’t do much about it except get in touch with Abbott and keep on doing finger pricks.

So although the issues we’ve had are different just be assured that it’s most likely nothing to do with you as I’m sure lots of people on here have had issues with libre sensors at least at some point.


----------



## helli (Jan 16, 2022)

@sg295 are you giving your sensors time to “bed in” before activating?
You mention your current one was better after 24 hours but your previous one you had for a couple of days.
I definitely find the first 48 hours after inserting a sensor it seems to give off completely random numbers. Therefore, I give my body a couple of days to familiarise itself with the foreign object in my arm before I activate it and it seems happier from the start.
We are all different and some people find the sensor are good from the first hour. Others need that bedding in time.

In addition, if you know you are not hypo as much as Libre is telling you but you are happy with the readings at higher numbers, I would not stress. No one should be judging you based on what Libre says. And that includes yourself.
Remember, many of us started with finger pricking four times a day (and many still do). We had little idea what was happening between finger pricks unless we felt “off”. And, nearly 20 years later, I have no complications due to diabetes.


----------



## parsley (Mar 3, 2022)

Over the couple of years I've used the sensors I've had a number fail on me.Some while they've been in use for a number of days but also some when activated after application.
A new one was put on last night and started both on the phone app and the Libre Reader (I have both running primarily for sense of mind in case either the phone or reader decide to stop working at some point !).
After the 60 minutes "warm up" period I scanned using both but on both a "System is unable to produce a reading,please rescan in 10 minutes" message was received,,,after 15 minutes scanned again,same message on the reader however the phone app read "the sensor has finished,please apply a new sensor" or words to that effect.Not seen that happen before !


----------



## RTI (Mar 16, 2022)

parsley said:


> Over the couple of years I've used the sensors I've had a number fail on me.Some while they've been in use for a number of days but also some when activated after application.
> A new one was put on last night and started both on the phone app and the Libre Reader (I have both running primarily for sense of mind in case either the phone or reader decide to stop working at some point !).
> After the 60 minutes "warm up" period I scanned using both but on both a "System is unable to produce a reading,please rescan in 10 minutes" message was received,,,after 15 minutes scanned again,same message on the reader however the phone app read "the sensor has finished,please apply a new sensor" or words to that effect.Not seen that happen before !


You are not alone. Just read my eperience in the '
Libre 2 problems - Er3,373​forum (16/03/22).


----------



## AndyV1 (Apr 2, 2022)

helli said:


> Really sorry to read about the problems other posters have experienced with Libre 2.
> 
> I wanted to add a comment for maybe a bit of balance as I feel this thread may put off new Libre users
> .I have been using Libre 2 for the last year and experienced no issues
> ...


I think Libre 2 sensors have a quality control issue. As of maybe 6 to 8 months ago. Whilst, as you say negative comments may put new users off, I'd say it's better to know the majority experience and be ready for any trouble. I am quite astonished at Abbotts inability to manufacture reliable sensors, failure rates are way too high and yet NHS continunes with them. The final burden rests on the shoulders of the patient to contact Abbott, report the problem, hope they have a sensor left to replace the faulty one and wait for Abbott to send a replacement. This simply should not be happening.....at all!


----------



## AndyV1 (Apr 2, 2022)

Pattidevans said:


> I belong to an FB Libre group and whilst a lot of people seemed to be having awful problems with L1 I was one who rarely had a problem.  No skin reaction, only about 2 replaced over several years.  I went onto L2 midsummer last... so far (touch wood!) only had one sensor that was reading 3 above and was replaced.  All the others have been very accurate.  Am I just lucky?
> 
> What I will say is that the L2 has allowed me to tighten control amazingly.  I've avoided most hypos by being warned which has allowed me to fend them off.


Yes, you'tre lucky! I've replied to someone else within this thread but to summarise, I believe Abbott have a quality control issue with many more sensors frequently failing than I can recall from perhaps a year ago. We don't get told all the backroom stuff but I would suspect a change in component supply at the point of manaufacture has changed the reliability of the sensors we are given. 
Great news that you have even better control, that's just brilliant  )


----------



## helli (Apr 2, 2022)

AndyV1 said:


> I think Libre 2 sensors have a quality control issue. As of maybe 6 to 8 months ago. Whilst, as you say negative comments may put new users off, I'd say it's better to know the majority experience and be ready for any trouble. I am quite astonished at Abbotts inability to manufacture reliable sensors, failure rates are way too high and yet NHS continunes with them. The final burden rests on the shoulders of the patient to contact Abbott, report the problem, hope they have a sensor left to replace the faulty one and wait for Abbott to send a replacement. This simply should not be happening.....at all!


As I have stated multiple times, I have no problems with Libre 2 and been using it for more than a year.
I believe it is a person/sensor incompatibility issue because some people have many problems yet the silent majority have none or very few.
In my experience, there are no quality control issues. It doesn’t happen for me. I have no burden to contact Abbott and a near zero failure rate (I don’t remember any failures at all but there may have been one early last year).


----------



## Deleted member 33898 (Apr 3, 2022)

I wonder can the libre only work properly when within a certain range or very stable levels. Since starting on the sensor last July 4 have failed for me. I follow all instructions. A faulty sensor can cause me to over correct with carbs or insulin, my latest sensor for example won't register anything above 10 mmol yet a finger prick will reveal im 13 mmol, so I've probably been hitting higher peaks without realising until now, so I haven't been taking any action to fix this .  Then it also says I'm much higher than iam sometimes,  showing 5 mmol but I'm as low as 2.8 with finger prick( the high or low readings never show on graph) If I could get a different sensor through the NHS I would. Have had way too many problems. Some weeks my levels look great then terrible with the same routine and now I wonder has the libre just been giving me the wrong readings. How much is the company doing to minimise these issues. Probably not alot. Sure they'll replace a sensor easy enough but do they care about the minority that constantly have issues, apparently not. I even put in a query about these issues and haven't heard anything back.


----------



## AndyV1 (Apr 3, 2022)

jazzchicken said:


> I wonder can the libre only work properly when within a certain range or very stable levels. Since starting on the sensor last July 4 have failed for me. I follow all instructions. A faulty sensor can cause me to over correct with carbs or insulin, my latest sensor for example won't register anything above 10 mmol yet a finger prick will reveal im 13 mmol, so I've probably been hitting higher peaks without realising until now, so I haven't been taking any action to fix this .  Then it also says I'm much higher than iam sometimes,  showing 5 mmol but I'm as low as 2.8 with finger prick( the high or low readings never show on graph) If I could get a different sensor through the NHS I would. Have had way too many problems. Some weeks my levels look great then terrible with the same routine and now I wonder has the libre just been giving me the wrong readings. How much is the company doing to minimise these issues. Probably not alot. Sure they'll replace a sensor easy enough but do they care about the minority that constantly have issues, apparently not. I even put in a query about these issues and haven't heard anything back.


Hey Jazz
You are a member of apparently a minority group (according to another member) of people who have real issues with Libre sensors. I'm in the same alleged minority. Regrettably the usual response is "human error" ie  the person is doing something to contribute to and cause the problem. Personally I think that's a weak response and also doesn't allow the possibility that Abbott are not manufacturing high enough quality products i.e. there is a quality control issue. The other way to look at it is, even as a minority of users, those of us reporting issues indicate a failure rate high enough to warrant investigation. If insulin "failed To work" at the same level there would be an outcry and immediate action.
I'm just frustrated with it all, I don't think any positive constructive response will ever be had from Abbott.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 4, 2022)

It’s simply down to reliability; something happened between Libre 1, which I never had a problem with, but Libre 2, supposedly an advance, things are very different. Not with sensors falling off, that is a personal error in application, but in the occasional wayward readings. Abbott got into the NHS early, and have cornered the discussions about which CGM should be prescribed. They price them cheaper than competitors, and boy do they perform like corners have been cut somewhere. 

Switching from the Libre 2 to Dexcom has been like switching from a 1970 Skoda to a BMW. OK, it’s more expensive but it is far more accurate, even when low down, and never more than 0,5 astray when my BG is relatively stable. I occasionally have to calibrate it, but far less often than I would wish to do that with the Libre. I know that you can get Apps that allow you to do that, but you shouldn’t need to do that if Abbott had any nous. And if your watch converses with your phone, you get readings on your watch without any additional apps, or techie tweaks. I would never go back to the Libre


----------



## AndyV1 (Apr 4, 2022)

mikeyB said:


> It’s simply down to reliability; something happened between Libre 1, which I never had a problem with, but Libre 2, supposedly an advance, things are very different. Not with sensors falling off, that is a personal error in application, but in the occasional wayward readings. Abbott got into the NHS early, and have cornered the discussions about which CGM should be prescribed. They price them cheaper than competitors, and boy do they perform like corners have been cut somewhere.
> 
> Switching from the Libre 2 to Dexcom has been like switching from a 1970 Skoda to a BMW. OK, it’s more expensive but it is far more accurate, even when low down, and never more than 0,5 astray when my BG is relatively stable. I occasionally have to calibrate it, but far less often than I would wish to do that with the Libre. I know that you can get Apps that allow you to do that, but you shouldn’t need to do that if Abbott had any nous. And if your watch converses with your phone, you get readings on your watch without any additional apps, or techie tweaks. I would never go back to the Libre


That's really interesting. And confirms my suspicions. Not sure I can privately fund dexcom but I would certainly give it a shot if I could, just to prove my concerns re:Abbott quality control were true.

My experience is of frequent "come back in 10 minutes" has increased massively. I now translate it as "go and do a blood finger prick test coz you're wasting your time here". 

I think you've nailed it regards Abbott cornering the market and competitive pricing. The CCGs who commission and sign off the purchase of this stuff are difficult to motivate into action. I know this because I'm a healthcare professional and I live with the consequences of their sometimes bizarre and random decision making. Shoot me now.......


----------



## helli (Apr 4, 2022)

mikeyB said:


> Switching from the Libre 2 to Dexcom has been like switching from a 1970 Skoda to a BMW


I find this very interesting and when combined with a conversation I had with a diabetes tech rep recently I realise that the correct CGM for us is such a personal matter. 
I have tried five different CGMs and, of all of them, the Dexcom G6 (I had the G4 many years ago) was by far the _least _accurate for me. 
It is a huge shame that it is not possible to trial them all and make a decision based on our own body's reaction rather reviews from other people and their body's reaction.


----------



## rebrascora (Apr 4, 2022)

The more I read about the problems with Libre 2 the more happy I am staying with Libre 1 which works brilliantly for me. OK it doesn't have the alarms but I don't really need them anyway and it is really pretty accurate for me.... just double checked this sensor since my levels are currently stable and it is reading 8.6 and finger prick gives me an 8.7..... time for another correction   Checked it yesterday and it was 0.2 out when I was in the 5s, so really happy with that.

I wonder if those people experiencing significant problems with Libre 2 might be better using Libre 1 and reader, even just to see if it improves things. My feeling is that it may be something to do with the algorithm on the Libre 2/phone app. I do wonder if that is why @helli has less/no problems because she is using xdrip.


----------



## Deleted member 33898 (Apr 4, 2022)

@rebrascora if my hypo awareness was better I'd be happy to not have alarms. Though to be fair it's only a correct alarm reading half the time. Maybe work on better control and then I'll consider the libre 1. Will they continue to provide the libre 1 even with libre 3 making its way through though?  What is xdrip ? Never heard of it.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Apr 4, 2022)

jazzchicken said:


> Will they continue to provide the libre 1 even with libre 3 making its way through though?


We'll see, I guess. Libre 3 seems to be differently treated (perhaps because it requires a smartphone whereas previous versions can use a reader, though I suspect the NHS doesn't have quite such a good deal for it).


----------



## helli (Apr 4, 2022)

jazzchicken said:


> What is xdrip ?


xDrip is an alternative Android app for reading CGMs (it was initially written for Dexcom) that is written and maintained by the open source community. 
The advantages over LIbreLink app are
- ability to calibrate
- no need to scan
- all reports are in one app with no need for a separate LibreView program

However, it is a techy product which requires a fair understanding of how to use an Android phone beyond just downloading an app (the app isn't available form the PayStore).


----------



## Deleted member 33898 (Apr 4, 2022)

@helli I'll check it out and see how I go thanks


----------



## helli (Apr 4, 2022)

jazzchicken said:


> @helli I'll check it out and see how I go thanks


The best source of information is the xDrip Facebook group. 
It is a private group but they seem to accept most requests. 

From the Facebook group, you can get access to documents and the software plus access to some very helpful support guys (although they mat get annoyed if you ask questions without using Search   )


----------

